# CPC, RCC 20 yrs experience



## SHIRLEY RISHER (Mar 13, 2013)

March 13, 2013
Shirley K. Risher, CPC, RCC
6309 Brookshire St
Fayetteville, NC 28314

910-864-1124	cell 910-273-3205

 Email:  srisher@nc.rr.com

Objective:
	To obtain a position for further advancement of my skills and knowledge.

WORK HISTORY
	Dominion Medical Management	May 1995 to March 2013
		Accomplishments:
			Obtained my CPC and RCC coding credentials
			Proficient in translation tables for codes and physicians
			Proficient in CPT and ICD9
			Exceeds coder accuracy and productivity requirements
			Productivity Manager

	Fayetteville Xray Associates		Sept 1990 to May 1995
		Accomplishments:
			Maintained translation tables for code and physicians
			Learned transcription and utilized these skills when needed
			Filed insurance claims and worked denials
			Handled computer processing, such and running EOD and 
				EOM, process demographic files and charge downloads

EDUCATION
	71st High School				graduated 1970
	Raleigh School of Data Processing		graduated 1970
	Certifications for CPC and RCC		                 2002

PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS
		Current member of the AAPC since 2002
		Attend monthly meetings for education and CEU's
		Member of RCCB since 2006

PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITIES
		Maintained all certifications by attending meetings and seminars
		Accepts additional work assignments and education to do my
			Assigned job effectively
Helps balance workload during coder absences and vacations 
		Created and maintained a spreadsheet for input and export of NLP engines
		Maintained a Smartsheet and TIP sheets for my clients
		Audit coder accuracy by working Merged and Duplicate
			Buckets on new clients for NLP installations
		Audit NLP engine audits for accuracy

PERSONAL QUALIFICATIONS
		CPC and RCC certifications
		20+ years coding experience
		Proficient in translations table for CPT, Physicians and ICD9
		Proficient in Prism and Accuterm
		Proficient in communicating with NLP vendors for new client
			Installations
		Effectively communicates with IT staff for input and export issues
		Proficient in Word and Excel
		Proficient in internet searches that pertain to coding issues
		Familiar with Medicare carrier web sites, with knowledge of
			LCD's and NCD's
		Displays the ability to handle a crisis, such as charge backlogs,
			Has the ability to delegate work assignments without 
			Being told or directed to
		Displays technical and system knowledge to identify potential
			Problems with the NLP engines or Accuterm

REFERENCES
		Tracey Sellers	910-366-2924
		Gary Williams 804-514-3750
Rose Propst     636-586-5871


----------

